

How to replicate Google "Hangouts On Air" stream combining functionality? - rob-olmos
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19483397/how-to-replicate-google-hangouts-on-air-stream-combining-functionality

======
rob-olmos
The original library I was experimenting with was from Main Concept. Basically
we were just decoding the frame to it's raw format, reading out the
bytes/pixels of two frames side by side with some black pixels in between, and
then trying to encode this new frame. I hope there's an easier, more widely
applicable way.

